# Kitchen Corner Cabinet



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, I started my latest project. Kitchen cabinets for my house. I began with what I believe will be the hardest cabinet to complete. If I don't like it, I'll know it's time to pass this job on to a professsional, or more and likely, buy some cheap cabinets!! LOL Anyway, here goes...

You can follow my progress here: http://photobucket.com/lkkitchencabinets 
The password is: 2248lk (LK) 

Comments welcomed, just be easy with me!! :laugh:


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey Lee:

I would love to see your work, but the URL you listed is a Private Album and I don't have the password.

Eric


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Eric, the password is listed above. But it's 2248lk (the lk is LK, in lower case.)


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Added more pictures, as I got a little bit more done. 

http://photobucket.com/lkkitchencabinets 
Password is: 2248lk (LK is lower case)


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great shoot, Lee.

I see that the plans allow for the Kreg jig....


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Great shoot, Lee.
> 
> I see that the plans allow for the Kreg jig....


Thanks, and yes it does James, and what a wonderful jig it is!! Makes making these cabinets a breeze, and super strong!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, just about finished the first of many cabinets for our kitchen. Added the new hardware just to check it all out. Need to take them back off, sand, and finish and move on to the next one.!

You can see all the pics here:
http://photobucket.com/lkkitchencabinets 
Password is: 2248lk (LK is lower case)


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Did you like it?*



N'awlins77 said:


> Well, I started my latest project. Kitchen cabinets for my house. I began with what I believe will be the hardest cabinet to complete. If I don't like it, I'll know it's time to pass this job on to a professsional, or more and likely, buy some cheap cabinets!! LOL Anyway, here goes...
> 
> You can follow my progress here: http://photobucket.com/lkkitchencabinets
> The password is: 2248lk (LK)
> ...


Hi, N'awlins77.
I don't think that you need to pass this job on to a professional!!! 
I love to make kitchen cabinets but you did it very simple. It is amazing, my friend.

Normally, I use a piano hinge for the corner's door but you used very common higes to do that. I can't image what you will do with the easier cabinets.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Alexis! The big boss (wife) has given me the "OK" to go on too. I promise her, that I'd make this first one, if she didn't like it, I'd use it outside by the BBQ pit, and buy her cabinets. Well, besides her telling me she liked it, I caught her bragging about her cabinet on Facebook. So she must really like it! LOL

I did not follow the plans I'm using on the center hinges. They didn't call for a piano hinge, but they called for three long and narrow hinges, and in the pic they mounted them between the two doors, and it looked to have left a pretty big crack between the doors. I cut my two doors, where they meet, on 45's and mounted my hinges on the backs of the doors, so I could butt them together with just a slight crack. I'll have to try to paint those hinges, because they only came in nickel plated. 

After staining and poly on this one, I'll be moving on to what will be the second hardest to do in my opinion. The old one had 3 drawers (2 large and one small) at the top (silverware), and cabinet doors at the bottom. I'm going to change that around a bit. Going to go with 2 wider drawers at the top, and eliminate a narrow "junk" drawer, and replace the cabinet doors with two large, full extension drawers, which seem to be the new thing in Kitchens over this way. Drawers instead of cabinet doors.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Jul 14, 2011)

N'awlins77 said:


> Eric, the password is listed above. But it's 2248lk (the lk is LK, in lower case.)


Lee:

Now, how did I miss that? Must have been a "senior" moment...

Nice looking cabinet. If that is the hardest cabinet, then you are on "easy street" now....

I like the pocket hole clamp. I don't recall seeing one like that before. I have never used pocket hole joinery, except for a class I took at a local furniture manufacturer called "The Joinery" here in Portland, Oregon (The Joinery | Handcrafted Solid Wood Furniture). I took a class there in September 2011. We built a coffee table in a weekend.

You have given me motivation to make my own kitchen cabinets.

Eric


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, and no problem Eric, we all have those moments! Yea that Kreg jib is nice!!! I didn't use the other one, but if you notice that metal plate in my table, there's another clamp that locks into that plate, and that will hold your two pieces of face frame flat, while you're screwing them in. 

But yea, I wasn't too surprised that it would not be all that difficult, since I made a vanity a few months ago when I redid our master bath, but I knew there were going to be some challenges, with it being a corner cabinet. But those plans I found make it really easy. I wish I could take about a month off of work and just build these cabinets and get them in!! LOL


----------



## ARCJR (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks Great!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Alex!

Well today it's been raining pretty much all day. So that killed my plans on taking the cabinet outside and doing some final sanding and start staining. So, moved on to making some jigs to make life a little easier down the road when I'm installing more doors. 

Made a jig for the door hinges and a jig for installing the handles. Hopefully it clears up tonight, and tomorrow I can do some sanding.


----------



## Putter (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks to me like it turned out great. Are you pleased with it? More importantly, is the wife pleased with it? If so, then you are good to go!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep Frank, we are both happy with it. The wife will be real happy when it's all done!! Me too!! ;o)


----------



## woodrouterreviewsguy (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great! Looks like a very satisfying project. 
woodworking router reviews


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

N'awlins77 said:


> Thanks Alexis! The big boss (wife) has given me the "OK" to go on too. I promise her, that I'd make this first one, if she didn't like it, I'd use it outside by the BBQ pit, and buy her cabinets. Well, besides her telling me she liked it, I caught her bragging about her cabinet on Facebook. So she must really like it! LOL
> 
> "... I'll be moving on to what will be the second hardest to do in my opinion."


After you did the corner cabinet nothing will be harr to do, my friend.

Very nice job. Greetins for you and your wife (The Boss)


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Jay and Alexis!


----------



## GussNemo (Mar 16, 2012)

Well done, Lee. What color stain will you use on the cabinets? What will you use for the counter top?

Hope you'll have pics of the completed job.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Jamie! I'll be staining them Minwax Special Walnut. And I sure will post pictures of the completed job.


----------

